# 1 of 3 trips a week Branch Warren takes to the grocery store



## goodfella (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZeiQCet6_E Dude can eat! Steak and eggs every a.m!


----------



## don draco (Sep 4, 2013)

All that food in 2 days? Goddamn.. lol


----------



## goodfella (Sep 4, 2013)

don draco said:


> All that food in 2 days? Goddamn.. lol



Could you imagine the bill every week lol


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 4, 2013)

Here ya go bud...


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Sep 4, 2013)

And I thought I ate a lot. I'm just going to crawl into the fetal position right about now


----------



## DoriDori (Sep 25, 2013)

I bench 135x5 said:


> And I thought I ate a lot. I'm just going to crawl into the fetal position right about now



No joke! People at work think I eat alot. Branches food in two days is till more than I eat a week.....................


----------



## Milo (Dec 2, 2013)

You know you eat a lot when you have a continual stocking process for 3 freezers.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 3, 2013)

smart water makes you smarter..... wut....


----------



## Yaya (Dec 7, 2020)

wife and I have a timeshare in Kinsasha Zaire and due to covid we couldn't go this year..

We are bummed out but might plan a trip to Delaware instead


----------

